# South west



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm looking for any shows in the southwest, family shows more than anything but all shows accepted.

I know there's more in plymouth but I haven't got any leaflets, I keep loosing them or forgetting to pick 'em up.

i'll post here if I get any up.


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

omg where do you want me to start lol tomorow is stokehill beagles upton pine next week chaplins saturday .sunday is bickem house roborugh downor RSPCA (hypocrits) estover vets hospital


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

terriermaid said:


> omg where do you want me to start lol tomorow is stokehill beagles upton pine next week chaplins saturday .sunday is bickem house roborugh downor RSPCA (hypocrits) estover vets hospital


I can't get out to stokehill tommrow

Chaplins, I think i've seen that in Big H, got any more info about that like time, what shows are on etc?

Any more info on the last one/two?

I need times too and any info on what shows are held, so I know what to practise for xD

Thanks for the info


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

ummm chaplings is on there web site but tonys judging not the person on there the other on is on spooners and west site ,i refuse to advertise hypocrites show and returned leaflet when it was given 
rspca "all show dogs and pedigree dogs "did not crufts yet seem to think its ok to run a kc licenced compaion show to raise funds as central rspca does not support reginol rspca centers!!!!!!!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

terriermaid said:


> ummm chaplings is on there web site but tonys judging not the person on there the other on is on spooners and west site ,i refuse to advertise hypocrites show and returned leaflet when it was given
> rspca "all show dogs and pedigree dogs "did not crufts yet seem to think its ok to run a kc licenced compaion show to raise funds as central rspca does not support reginol rspca centers!!!!!!!


I shall goggle that, and that's just stupid typical idiots.

Ok printed the Chaplins one off


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

i know theres one this week i think on sunday at estover vets We are trying to go there Hopefully we will make it!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Daynna said:


> i know theres one this week i think on sunday at estover vets We are trying to go there Hopefully we will make it!


Yes, we got thing at the vets so will also be coming over. This weekend will be busy saturday and sunday both days of dog shows :lol:

There is also a dog show May 2nd, It's in stoke I need to find more info about it.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Found another one, Wednesday 29th July 2009

COMPANION DOG SHOW
(Held under Kennel Club Rules & Regulations)
Charitable Cause: The Yealmpton Agricultural Association

Organiser: Mrs A Larmour, Fairfield, Holbeton PL8 1NE (Tel. 01752) - 830366

Judge: Ms Liz Roe

Judging at 1.15 pm Entry Fee £1 per Dog
Entry in advance (Enter 6 entries and get 1 Free Entry Pass (same owner)
Or enter at the Ring by 12.15 p.m. on Show Day

First, Second and Third Prizes
Best in Show Rosettes: Pedigree Classes, Novelty Classes, and Companion Dog Club

Pedigree Section

1. Puppy (over 6 months & under 12 months)
2. Junior ( 12 to 18 months )
3. Sporting
4. Non Sporting
5. Open

Novelty Classes Open to all Dogs over 6 months.

6. Any Variety Terrier
7. Dog with waggiest tail
8. Hairiest Dog
9. Best Smooth Coat
10. Best Rescue Dog
11. Most appealing eyes
12. Best Cross Breed
13. Best Condition
14. Best Pair
15. Best Child Handler ( 5 to 11 years old)
16. Best Child Handler ( 12 to 16 years old)
17. Fancy Dress
18. Best British Breed
19. Best Foreign Breed
20. Dog most like its owner
21. Dog judge would most like to take home

Companion Dog Club Novelty Classes

These Classes are limited to dogs that are members of the Kennel Club Companion Dog Club
22. Handsomest Dog
23. Prettiest Bitch

 Mr. & Mrs. R. H. C. MacBean Perpetual Cup for Best in Show ( Pedigree Classes) (DG101)

Note: Dogs which have won any of the following awards are not eligible for entry at Companion Dog Shows
 Challenger Certificate (or any award that counts towards the title of champion under the rules
of any governing body recognised by the Kennel Club (pedigree classes only).
 Reserve challenge certificate (pedigree classes only).
 Junior warrant (pedigree classes only).


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

This could be a case of - "can't see for looking" but where is the above show held please?


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

its yealmpton show


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

Okay  So am I being a dimwit then? Whereabouts in Yealmpton is it held?


----------



## Sypher (Sep 29, 2008)

There is the North Somerset show next weekend. Not a dog show but a fun family day out.

Details here.


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

:001_tongue:lol im trying to think,its a one day agricultural show held on a wenesday ,pml u cant miss it


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

Hehe maybe I will be able to find it ok then


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I have no idea myself, you can ring to find out. I can't go out there anyway so no worries on my end..not unless I can somehow get a lift but not likley :lol:

There's a show next saturday 2nd may in stoke at Astor hal. Don't know a time, more details can be available by phoning Sarah and Leon 01752 312468


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok dog show starts at 12:30 at Astor hall in Devonport, Plymouth  Tommrow


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Dog Show - Saturday 16th May

On Saturday 16th May we will be holding a family dog show at Gables Farm Dogs' and Cats' Home. The show will start at 11am and will be finished by 3pm.

We will also be offering microchipping at the reduced price of £10 on this day. Bring your dog or cat along between 11am and 3pm to take advantage of this great offer.

There will also be a raffle. Prizes will include two tickets to see the Saturdays live at Plymouth Pavilions, champagne, chocolates and much more.

Entry £1 per class 

Ring 1 

1. Best Puppy any variety up to 12 months 
2. Prettiest Bitch 
3. Best small dog (16 inches and under) 
4. Best Short coat 
5. Best child handler under 10 years of age 
6. Best Child handler 10 - 16 years of age 
7. Best Trick 
8. Best multi-coloured coat 
9. Waggiest Tail 


Entry £1 per class 

Ring 2 

1. Best Veteran ( 7 years and over) 
2. Handsomest Dog 
3. Best Large dog (20 inches upwards) 
4. Best Long coat 
5. Most obedient 
6. Best Rescued 
7. Most appealing eyes 
8. Best dressed (fancy dress) 
9. Lucky dip 



Rosettes for 1st to 4th place 

1st place winners receive a professional 
pet portrait taken on the day by Farlap 
Photography, leading UK dog specialist 
photographer


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Woodside also have one one;

Open Day and Dog Show At The Sanctuary

Open day from 11am-4pm with dog show starting at noon. Lots of stalls, refreshments, games and bouncy castle and more .....


----------

